# Suggest a Heater setup for my 125.



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

I was thinking about going with this heater for my 125, great price and i have heard good things
http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/store/p ... cts_id=980

what sort of heater setup would you suggest?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Most people are going to tell you to go with 2x250W over 1x500W. That way if the heaters fail in the on position, they aren't powerful enough to barbecue your fish.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

my main reason for wanting to avoid a duel heater setup is the cluter in the tank, im a fan of the minimalistic look


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

It's up to you. It's a straightforward choice. Do you want 1 heater to minimize clutter, or do you want 2 heaters to protect your fish? I guess it depends on how expensive your fish are.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a Hydor inline heater. Great for keeping down clutter.


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

I was thinking about it but I have 2 issues, 1 I have a fluval fx6 and from what I have read it's hard to hook those up to them due to the fact that the Hosea are 1" and ribbed. And 2 I don't think a 300 watt heater is enough for a 125


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I just responded to your other posting regarding filters. Too bad. 300 watts would be plenty. :fish:


----------



## b Lurkn (Sep 3, 2012)

I have heard that it isn't enough for a 125.
Lol there is so much iced info on the web. That's why I like asking here.
I would try and adapt it to fit but since it's smaller I'm sure it would limit my flow rate pretty badly and I don't want that


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

I'm currently running an aqueon 250 heater in my 125 and it works just fine. The room is probably 67 degrees usually and it keeps it at 80 without issue. I do have a lot of circulation in my tank which i have heard helps smaller heaters.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

We had a cold snap where temps didn't rise much above zero for a week or so, and despite the tank being right near 2 windows (new, well insulated ones) the temps never fluctuated. I hope i'm not straining it too much, but i like the fact that if it malfunctioned it probably couldn't cook the tank.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I run a single 300w hydor inline on my 180g in the basement up north here eh. Well to be fair I think the pumps from all my filtration is supplementing the heater (2262,fx6,ac110, koralia 1050) It holds the temp around 78-80 no problem. It won't go much higher without adding more heaters.


----------



## mclaren880 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah i have lots of pumps and filters as well, i imagine they do help heat it a bit.


----------

